# my sd 70 shut off and wont restart!



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

My son was controlling our loco, with the nce powercab and all of a sudden bam it shuts off he does a good job running trains being only 5.
I was working at a different part of my layout when i can remember he was blowing the horn button like usual. He drives it very sensible for only being 5, but i was not standing next to him, i do not believe he pressed any other buttons since the #5 horn button was still displayed on the powercab and he would have said (daddy i pressed a button) he atleast admits when he presses buttons he shouldnt be but regardless Even if he did press something he shouldn't have i think it would still be responsive correct?
The powercab still works, you can go through the motions but the loco is unresponsive!
At first i thought it quit because of a dirty spot in the track so i tried moving it and nothing same thing. I cant even get the lights/bell/horn to work. I know my loco isn't responding i just do not know why.

My loco has in the past stopped because of dirty track but then i could just push it alittle bit and she would fire right back up.. I've never came across a problem like this so i don't have the slightest idea what to do, we have been running it for about a year now, maybe less.
Any suggestions would be very appreciated, thanks guys


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

If you have an old dc transformer put some dc to the wheels. If it runs on dc do a reset to the decoder on dcc. Resets have fixed most of my problems. Good luck. After the reset engine will only run on address 3. You will have to reprogram for engine number address.

I see you are in the UP. When I was a little guy we lived in Escanaba, Mi for a year. Been to Iron Mountain. Beautiful country. Seems like we had snow 9 months of that year.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Maybe try address 3. I have had decoders reset themselves. Or at least they cleared themselves.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Could be that it's in emergency shutdown. I don't know what key does that on the NCE but on digitrax there is a EMRG button and after it's pressed I do belive you have to power the system down then repower to get it to work again.
Do you have more than one engine to test track operations with?
What sound decoder is in the engine?


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Mopac- crazy. I live in hermansville. Directly in-between. Escanaba aka esky and iron mountain. I have family in escanaba. Gave you ever seen the train yard in Gladstone? Or the ore docks in esky?

I hope its as simple as restarting the loco. Now that you say that about the emergency shutdown, its a red button on the powercab. Maybe my son pressed the button, but I've done this before and it fired right back up... hmmm

When i get home from work in 2 hours i will have to look into this more thoroughly.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I was busy workin on my addition so i didnt want to shift gears last night, pulled loco off the tracks and stuck it in the box, i will try to restart it hopefully when i get home. Wish me luck


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

joed2323 said:


> Wish me luck


 
Good luck.

Sorry i had to do that.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Good news! I just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance by switching to geico:thumbsup:

For real though, silly me figured out what the problem was.
I do not have my nce power panel mounted onto my fascia yet, instead its just dangling underneath my layout, lol. So when my son was running trains, he must of pulled on the nce throttle alittle to far, and it pulled one of the wires out of the back of the nce power panel... No biggie, it was my fault for not mounting it properly on the fascia..

I guess i should have looked into this problem alittle more in depth before i made the post, it took me a whole 3 mins maybe to figure out there was a wire pulled out of the back of the panel!! Thanks again to all the quick replies from you guys


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

That is what I call good luck. no parts need to fix it.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

appreciate it southern


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

No problem!
Bill is in the mail! We take PayPal or Trains as payment!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

joed2323 said:


> ...... just dangling underneath my layout,.....


the biggest part of my layout has temporary track on it, the wires are also just dangling under the layout. That is the first place I look if something goes wrong. Then i blame the Dog.


----------

